# Muslim Priests In Hindu Temple



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 4, 2009)

Tribune News Service
(Mamal) Pahalgam, May 4

This is a place where politicians need to come and take a few lessons 
in secularism. After militancy forced Hindus to migrate from the 
Kashmir valley in the 1990s, Muslims have been acting as "priests" 
and "caretakers" of the ancient Mamalaka Temple on the outskirts of Pahalgam.

Not only has this 900-year-old Shiva temple with a two-foot 
"shivaling" been preserved in its original form, Mohammad Abdullah 
and Ghulam Hassan have ensured that all these years the temple did 
not go without "parshad" or "aarti" even for a single day. Besides 
the regular rituals, a daily prayer is held here in which the Muslim 
priests pray for the return of the Hindus, who had migrated.

Built on the right bank of the Lidder river by Raja Jai Suria 
(1128-1155 AD), the 8 sq ft temple was a popular destination for 
everyone on a pilgrimage to the Amarnath cave shrine. Till 1990, the 
temple, a property of the Jammu and Kashmir State Archaeology, 
Archives and Museum Department and a protected monument, had Pandit 
Radha Krishan, who hailed from Ganeshpora, responsible for its maintenance.

But with militancy rising in the 1990s, Pandit Radha Krishan was made 
to leave along with other Hindus of the area, abandoning the temple. 
Initially, Abdul Bhatt, who was close to Pandit Radha Krishan, looked 
after the temple for many years. Bhatt was transferred from the area 
about five years ago and ever since Mohammad Abdullah and Ghulam 
Hassan, both employees of the government, were entrusted the task of 
maintaining the building and its surrounding. However, not satisfied 
by merely keeping the temple clean, the two have ensured that the 
temple remains fully functional despite threats from the militants. 
The temple continues to be preserved in its original form in its 
eight-by-eight premises. It houses the entire family of Lord Shiva 
comprising Ganesha, Mata Parvati and Hanuman carved in stone. 
Besides, the temple has a natural spring that fills the holy pond.

According to Abdullah, during the last two-three years, the number of 
Hindu devotees to the temple has increased slightly. These include 
some visiting Hindu families that left the area as well as tourists, 
who know about the place.

Talking to The Tribune, he said, "We have guarded this place for the 
Hindus. It is their "amanat". But now the situation has improved. We 
want that a Hindu priest should take over this holy place. Being 
Muslims, we tried to do whatever best we could to keep the temple 
functional, but it should ideally be run by a Hindu priest".

Further Abdullah and Hassan say their daily prayer includes a special 
mention to the Hindus when they say, "Lord, the heaven on earth is 
here in the valley. Please facilitate the return of our Hindu 
brothers from the hell outside".

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 4, 2009)

SOMETHING LIKE how the Sikh Gurdwars were taken over and serviced by the Udassis/Mahants/Nirmalas during the times the Sikhs were hunted down as "Anti-State", Revbels, and Sikh heads had a State Reward of 80 Rupee each....1708.....to the 1920's...


----------

